# Chameleons in the grow room



## PeteM (May 8, 2021)

I’ve added a second enclosure to the orchid grow room for my new little guy ‘White Flower’ Kinyongia boehmei, 3 yr old daughter named him. The larger atrium is now home to ‘Hei Hei’ ( my 3 year old heart named him) Trioceros jacksonii jacksonii. Video tour in the link and some pics included. 

Enjoy.









New video by Pete Ma







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 8, 2021)

Hei Hei- Moana?


----------



## PeteM (May 8, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Hei Hei- Moana?


Very much so.


----------



## Ray (May 9, 2021)

So how do you deal with them when you have to treat plants with insecticides?


----------



## PeteM (May 9, 2021)

Ray said:


> So how do you deal with them when you have to treat plants with insecticides?


The plants in the enclosures do not get treated. The plants in the grow room get systemic granules and lots of rubbing alcohol (spray bottle) over the colder months. In the summer the windows of the grow room open so I can spray the benches for mites with the fans off and windows are open, most spider mite spray I’m comfortable spraying in the house/ grow room with the windows open. For really scale problem plants, they get pulled for a detailed wipe down / cleaning then are take outside for additional overnight spraying treatment in the warmer months.


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 9, 2021)

So great to see another orchid enthusiast who enjoys herps. I keep Panther Chams and day geckos on my lanai with my orchids (dart frogs in the house). My Jackson’s jacksonii and Mt. Meru eventually died from old age, so now just have Panthers. 
One of my male Blue Bar Ambilobe:


----------



## PeteM (May 10, 2021)

Michael Bonda said:


> So great to see another orchid enthusiast who enjoys herps. I keep Panther Chams and day geckos on my lanai with my orchids (dart frogs in the house). My Jackson’s jacksonii and Mt. Meru eventually died from old age, so now just have Panthers.
> One of my male Blue Bar Ambilobe:View attachment 27551



Thanks for sharing, there are a few chameleon owners on this forum. That guy looks great, must be a fantastic setup outside and I’ve always wanted to live somewhere with a tropical lanai, easier to grow vandas. Curious to know how long your Jackson’s jacksonii and Mt. Meru lived for?


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 10, 2021)

I live in southwest Florida just south of Tampa, East of Sarasota. 
My Mt. Meru male lived just under 4 years. 
My Mt. Meru female lived 2 years.
Both were under 1 year old likely wild caught when purchased. Never had a successful live birth. 
My jack jacksonii male lived 3 years and female lived 1.5 years. Again likely wild caught. Age unknown but adults when purchased. They bred and babies never developed as well as the adults but all were sold/re-homed.
My Ambilobe Panthers (all captive bred) males live up to 8 years (oldest I have had) and all but one female have lived 18 months (start laying eggs at 6 months every 6-12 weeks). My oldest female Panther is now 4 years old!!!!! She has never laid eggs or completely developed ova (resorbs them before fully developed). 
I breed the Ambilobe and will never purchase or advocate wild caught.


----------



## merc (Nov 20, 2021)

your huperzias are so long and lush! wow! those are some lucky chameleons!


----------

